# black zirconium



## btboone (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been experimenting with a new material and some new techniques and have hit upon some cool stuff.  I'll be adding about 300 new rings to the site (in my spare time.) 

This one was a first experiment, and it looks much better in person because the blue changes color as the ring is moved in the light.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW, glad I didn't order the carbon fiber ring, this is even better.
Great job Master of the Rings. []


----------



## btboone (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll be able to do a carbon fiber inlay in a black ring.  My mind boggles when I consider all the possibilities.  I can laser through it, yet the black is a very robust, hard, and inert surface.  It can work with my proprietary Mokumanium process, or the new variant I did above.  Exposed zirconium can be etched with acid and can be anodized colors just like titanium.  I can do precious metal inlays in it and do tension sets with it too.  Essentially any ring I can do in titanium can be done with this stuff too.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 31, 2007)

OMG Bruce, I think you're changing the ring industry forever.[:0][]


----------



## CaptG (Mar 31, 2007)

Just one word, "awesome".


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice work Bruce,
Anthony, isn't that "Lord of the Rings?"
Rob


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bruce, I know it's been said many times but your work Is AWESOME [:0].


----------



## btboone (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I'll be working today on webpages. [B)]


----------



## chigdon (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome as usual Bruce!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 31, 2007)

I love the rings that you produce, they really are outstanding![]


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow,Bruce!That looks awesome.
Absolutely cool.[8D]


----------



## gketell (Mar 31, 2007)

Bruce,

Could you do that in Platinum?  I love your rings but I'm afraid to wear them because if something stupid happens and my finger starts swelling there is no tool at the hospital that would let them cut the ring off.  

GK


----------



## johncrane (Mar 31, 2007)

Great design Bruce it looks Awesome,also Bruce have you done mother of pearl yet just a thought.[]


----------



## btboone (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Greg, I don't work in all platinum.  As you may know, it's around $1200 per ounce, so gets very expensive.  I machine all my stuff from bar stock, so don't have all the casting equipment that it takes for gold and platinum.

The titanium rings can easily be cut off with a standard ring cutter, bolt cutters, Dremel, or hacksaw.  I've done it myself.  I did have a customer have to get one cut off once, and they had no problem.

I haven't tried mother of pearl yet John.  That sounds like it would have a nice look.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 2, 2007)

Bruce, As with many new process', I think its super important to ensure that the quality is first notch and will last a long time. So, me being a "giver", I will volunteer my services as your testing ground. I know quality is super important to you, so go ahead and send this new ring to me. I will be happy to wear it and give you a full report.  

NICE RING !!


----------



## twoofakind (Apr 3, 2007)

Bruce,
Outstanding as usual. You continue to push the envelope with your rings and pens. Great work.
Andy


----------



## btboone (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks guys.  And Sean, I really appreciate your offer of quality control.  Someone has to do it.


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow Bruce, love your stuff!


----------

